# What's Next After Rbps?



## Vobs56 (Aug 8, 2010)

Right now I currently have 6 RBPs. I originally bought them as a "starter piranha" from aquascape as juveniles and I have enjoyed keeping them all the while until most recently. The biggest issue at the moment is how skittish they have become. They are in my living room right outside my kitchin in my apartment so they get their share of people activity but whenever I walk by the tank to use the restroom or leave my apartment they always knock the crap out of the tank. They knock off filter tubing, uproot plants, tip over driftwood, detach the heater...you name it. My main question is: What is there next to uncover in the world of piranhas? I have always read awesome posts on here about rhoms, elongs, caribe, manuelli, geryi, etc. and tend to find less enthusiasm for the RBPs. Anyone have any ideas for my tank? What can I do to spice things up and further my interest in the species? Preferably ideas that lead to me getting rid of these skittish fellas and finding a more suitable species...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Solo serras can be just as skittish and even worse in a lot of cases -- it really depends on the individual fish. Your safest bet would be to go pick something out in person so you can get a sense of it's personality before you buy it, maybe get something with a bit more size to it and hope that it doesn't disappoint when you get it home.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Solo serras can be just as skittish and even worse in a lot of cases -- it really depends on the individual fish. Your safest bet would be to go pick something out in person so you can get a sense of it's personality before you buy it, maybe get something with a bit more size to it and hope that it doesn't disappoint when you get it home.


x2


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Even picking something out in person is a gamble. If you enjoyed your rbp until they got skittish, why not work on getting them calm & confident?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

When I had a mixed shoal my Pirayas and Caribes were more aggressive, but also more skitish than my reds. After a while they all became comfortable with me, and their lack of skitishness was even. It all depends on the fish. Don't buy a fish because you herd it was less skitish, buy it because you like the way it looks. Also RBPS tend to get less skitish the larger they get. How big are yours? 
Then again maby you should look into cichlids. You almost never wiff with those as far a skitishness.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

& welcome to the site. How big is the tank?


----------



## Vobs56 (Aug 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> & welcome to the site. How big is the tank?


thanks! yeah, I have been browsing about for quite some time now (since the early summer), I just have not posted...the tank is a 75 g but I will be moving them into a 110g tall when they get bigger (in the event that I keep them).


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

My rbp's use to be really skittish and annoying too,any time someone would walk by theyd smash into everything. they broke like 3 thermometers. I stopped feeding them for like 2 weeks. Since then anytime someone comes in the room they charge right at them and arent skittish at all ne more.


----------



## Vobs56 (Aug 8, 2010)

i have looked into other piranhas and I really like the look of diamond rhoms and black mask elongs and they dont seem too expensive on AE Aquatics. anyone have an input on those specific species? which would you prefer? basically, i feel like i am looking for a mean, no-holds-barred, bring your hard hat and lunch pail piranha...then again, aren't we all?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

My suggestion is just to give it time. Maybe even spend 10 minutes a days in front of the tank just observing them. More then likely as they get older they'll turn around. If you really want to switch it up though just go for it. I've owned RBP and now i have a solo elong. I've only had him for about a week and a half but as each day passes he's getting more and more comfortable. He's started cruising the tank and even follows me as I walk by, still gets spooked sometimes. Like others have said it depends on the fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd look into a 10"+ rhom, it would fill out the tank nicely


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

They need to get desensitized to people being around them but with the size and number that you have, I'm kinda surprised that they are skittish. My rds used to be like that too, I have 4 that were smaller than yours and in a the worst place to get foot traffic, so I had to find a shortcut to getting them to calm down. The best thing I figured out was to take a helium balloon and a fan in front of the tank. It sounds a bit ridiculous and it probably stressed them out a little, but I put extra hides in the tank so they could hide calm down...anyway, if you do that on and off it should help. This is what worked for me, try it out and see how it works, now my guys only flip out when I sneak up on them


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've yet to see a solo Mac that wasn't a mean mofo. I'd try what's mentioned above. Stop feeding for a few days.make them rise to eat. If they don't rise when you come to tank & offer food, don't feed em & wait another day or so. Idk your feeding routine but a few days between feeding can make a big difference imo. My tank is same as your(location anyhow) but I don't use lights either. Might try dimming lights. If they're very skittish cover one front corner with a towel while your training them to rise to eat. They'll grow more confinement & soon they'll see you & come to you instead of spazing out(no offense spaz)lol.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> They need to get desensitized to people being around them but with the size and number that you have, I'm kinda surprised that they are skittish. My rds used to be like that too, I have 4 that were smaller than yours and in a the worst place to get foot traffic, so I had to find a shortcut to getting them to calm down. The best thing I figured out was to take a helium balloon and a fan in front of the tank. It sounds a bit ridiculous and it probably stressed them out a little, but I put extra hides in the tank so they could hide calm down...anyway, if you do that on and off it should help. This is what worked for me, try it out and see how it works, now my guys only flip out when I sneak up on them


I like this idea! I was thinking about doing something similar, but using a scarecrow... but I couldn't ever get myself to realistically build a scarecrow (or go out and buy one)... but a balloon and fan sounds alot easier, and the movement it will create sounds like a good idea.... I know that sounds a bit crazy too... but at least you will know what I mean


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

when i had reds they were skittish as hell. same with my sanchezi.

everything else i had was mean as hell, or at least bold and didnt swim and hide.

Ruby red spilo would be a nice solo fish for ya to try


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Vobs56 said:


> & welcome to the site. How big is the tank?


thanks! yeah, I have been browsing about for quite some time now (since the early summer), I just have not posted...the tank is a 75 g but I will be moving them into a 110g tall when they get bigger (in the event that I keep them).
[/quote]
I just moved my reds to a 110, it completely changed the fish. I can put my hand in front of the tank and immediatly they come up to investigate, they swim and cruise alllllllll day. they are truely awesome fish now.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tanks can make a difference but if your still looking for a solo serra id do a mac. Pedro has some nice ones around 2-3" and i got one and hes the meanest lil dude ive ever witnessed+ and he hand feeds and attacks mollies as soon as they hit his water


----------

